# MoFap© Movember



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Go to town my friends! No judgments, no feeling weird about it, just get it all out of your system. You will feel so much more concentration and ability to think about other stuff.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:lol

Finally a challenge I can do.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Hands up, hands down, jerk it all around.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

http://www.cc.com/jokes/zv6sju/stand-up-amy-schumer--amy-schumer--walked-in


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MoFap© changed the way I see the world, and improved my success with men by 500%. I'm a new woman!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't understand...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand...


think its MO(re)Fap as opposed to NoFap. LOL.

too much however isn't a good thing.. guys need time for the tank to refill.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> think its MO(re)Fap as opposed to NoFap. LOL.
> 
> too much however isn't a good thing.. guys need time for the tank to refill.


Oh, how the heck did I not get that. It must be because I read "mo" in my first language which sounds nothing like "more" :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought it was a thread about stroking your mustache.


----------



## My Mom Is a Zombie (Nov 8, 2014)

This thread. <3


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

This thread is an absolute mockery and abomination. It's really sad to see you people like this, I really do.



mezzoforte said:


> :lol
> 
> Finally a challenge I can do.





mezzoforte said:


> MoFap© changed the way I see the world, and improved my success with men by 500%. I'm a new woman!


Pornography and Masturbation have deluded your thoughts. Now you call yourself Fap Wizard. I hope you find your way towards the right path. Do not worry, because noFAP™ is here to guide you towards it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know about joining, my vision is poor as it is.


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

Now this is a challenge I can get behind 100%. I'll have to redouble my efforts.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I can definitely do this!


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I missed today, guys. I'm really sorry. I'll fap tomorrow twice as much so I can make up for it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

chinaski said:


> I missed today, guys. I'm really sorry. I'll fap tomorrow twice as much so I can make up for it.


This is truly a disgrace to the mofap name, you need to re-evaluate your life and see where your priorities are so this kind of thing never happens again.

I'll be fapping in disgust today after reading this...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Another successful day of MoFap© for me, guys. It takes a lot of self-control to keep up with this challenge, but the results are definitely worth it. Stay strong!



crimeclub said:


> This is truly a disgrace to the mofap name, you need to re-evaluate your life and see where your priorities are so this kind of thing never happens again.
> 
> I'll be fapping in disgust today after reading this...


:teeth


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

I will try to follow the advice of this thread. I will have to shave my palms first though.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

crimeclub said:


>


I swear that is Hanks jerking to Wilson.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

#highlibidoproblems


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> I swear that is Hanks jerking to Wilson.


When he sees Wilson he's Tom Yanks

Edit: Tom Spanks?

And after fapping and finds out he's sterile, Tom Blanks.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> When he sees Wilson he's Tom Yanks
> 
> Edit: Tom Spanks?
> 
> And after fapping and finds out he's sterile, Tom Blanks.


When he comes to England he becomes Tom Wanks.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TheoBobTing said:


> When he comes to England he becomes Tom Wanks.


I'd bet after a couple years stranded on a remote island he'd become Tom Stanks.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> I'd bet after a couple years stranded on a remote island he'd become Tom Stanks.


When he experimented with sado-masochism he became Dom Hanks.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TheoBobTing said:


> When he experimented with sado-masochism he became Dom Hanks.


When I lol'd at that I became Tom Thanks.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

When he went downmarket he became Tom Skanks.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

TheoBobTing said:


> When he went downmarket he became Tom Skanks.


If he gets his junk in the fire, he's Tom Franks


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> If he gets his junk in the fire, he's Tom Franks


When he donated his sperm he became Tom Banks.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder if this has any health benefits


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll never be able to watch a Tom Hanks movie again without spending the entire time thinking up puns on his name. Thanks guys.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Day 20 of MoFap*©* and I'm losing motivation. I think I need someone to come over and provide some peer support.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Great Tom Hanks jokes guys. You should publish them in a Tom Hanks joke anthology. Right on.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

We could make a list and see how Tom Ranks


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Tom wouldn't like that idea, he'd turn into Tom Shanks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Another successful day of MoFap© for me, guys. It takes a lot of self-control to keep up with this challenge, but the results are definitely worth it. Stay strong!
> 
> :teeth


LOL . just wait till Setolac reads this.

hmm, isnt self love the best kind ? LOL ....


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

When his son gets into trouble he's Tom Spanks.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

After much aggravation he rolls up a joint and is Tom Danks.


----------



## Fiale (Aug 27, 2014)

ya'll are freaking CRAZY!

(In a good way)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Stepped out of the pool on a cold day, became Tom Shranks.

(I have a feeling shyvr is going to drop in soon. Sorry shyv, that'll be the last one from me, no more Tom Pranks.)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

As if I need more reason to partake in the five finger knuckle shuffle! 

Everyday I'm shufflin'.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> After much aggravation he rolls up a joint and is Tom Danks.


Since Robin Williams is dead maybe he'll play 'Mom Hanks' (on Mrs. Doubtfire 2)


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Relapsed 2 days in a row  but am making up for it thanks to the great advice given by the great Setolac.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

redundant thread


every month is a mofap month


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Elad said:


> redundant thread
> every month is a mofap month


Yeah but for Movember its for a cause... To get hairy paws..


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Hey look, they give prizes and recognition!



> The Moscars
> 
> The charity launched The Moscars in 2010, an online global user-submitted video contest that helps Movember participants showcase their involvement in the movement. Submissions cannot be longer than 4 minutes each, and prizes can be won in several categories.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movember


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I fapped two times in the morning
I fapped two times at night,
I fapped two times in the afternoon
And it makes me feel alright
I fapped two times in time of peace
And two in time of war
fapped two times before I fapped two times
And then I fapped two more

Yeah that's what I do, hey

Mama she always told me son you're palms will get hairy
Mama she always told me son you'll lose your eyesight
Then one day I saw some porn it came to me and said
I work good and I work fine but first take care of penis

I fapped two times in the morning
I fapped two times at night
I fapped two times in the video game
And it makes me feel alright
I fapped two times in the time of peace
And two in time of war
I fapped two times before I fapped two times
And then I fapped two more


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Another successful day of MoFap. Whew!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I highly recommend the Fleshlight


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> I fapped two times in the morning
> I fapped two times at night,
> I fapped two times in the afternoon
> And it makes me feel alright
> ...


 My name is George, I was home alone,
3 oclock, no women to bone.
I grabbed a magazine, off the shelf - 
Flipped the centerfold, to pleasure myself.
Imagine my fear, Imagine my plight,
when my mom walked in, and fell over with fright.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

nubly said:


> I fapped two times in the morning
> I fapped two times at night,
> I fapped two times in the afternoon
> And it makes me feel alright
> ...


Haha, nice...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Beat your meat on the toilet seat,
When your hands get tired, use your feet!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

jsgt said:


> Another successful day of MoFap. Whew!


:haha

i feel like such a creeper stepping into this thread.

just cant. 
avert. 
my. 
eyessss


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

dontwaitupforme said:


> :haha
> 
> i feel like such a creeper stepping into this thread.
> 
> ...


Its a party, you can come if you want to.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

dontwaitupforme said:


> :haha
> 
> i feel like such a creeper stepping into this thread.
> 
> ...


MoFap© has embraced you while you prepare for landing. Walk into the light.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

@knightofdespair @jsgt

Hmm.. I never thought of it that way. Genius.

*come hither face*


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Just got a new idea for the Wii U,

Fappy bird©!

(patent pending) :twak


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I've noticed birds seem to be behaving oddly around me recently. By "birds" I don't mean the slang term for women, I mean _actual_ birds :?

First it was a seagull following me around (despite the pouring rain) and then the other day a sparrow flew into the area I was working alone and refused to leave.

Obviously this is something to do with masturbation, but what can it mean? Is it because they sense the change in my testosterone levels and my newfound self-control? Or is it the small pieces of food I throw to them?

Baffling :con


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I've noticed birds seem to be behaving oddly around me recently. By "birds" I don't mean the slang term for women, I mean _actual_ birds :?
> 
> First it was a seagull following me around (despite the pouring rain) and then the other day a sparrow flew into the area I was working alone and refused to leave.
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't need a month for this. Every day is this lol.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

knightofdespair said:


> Go to town my friends! No judgments, no feeling weird about it, just get it all out of your system. You will feel so much more concentration and ability to think about other stuff.


I was thinking about making a thread like this. "NoFap" is so silly for all the obvious reasons known by all males who are over religious/cultural stigma and who are no longer teenagers.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Well Movember is over but it can still be a white Christmas!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I can proudly say that I was able to successfully complete MoFap© Movember. It was an experience that I will never forget, and now I know that with a little hard work, I can do anything I put my mind to!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Challenge completed.


----------

